# Awake TV show



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone was watching the new TV show called "Awake" on NBC?

The basic story is about a detective that was in a car crash with his wife and son. After the crash he discovers that every time he goes to sleep he switches between two realities, one in which his wife died in the crash and one in which his son died and that these two realities are in some way linked to each other. 

There are only two episodes so far and both can be watched on NBC's website. It really is well worth checking out.


----------



## fanuminski (Apr 11, 2008)

I was intrigued enough to watch it. The first episode was
rather good. I liked the way they incorporate (him) solving the two
detective stories/mysteries that are going on. 
The second episode was well done also. 
However, I'm afraid that they can only keep this 
going for so long before people will tire of it - 
(and they even threw in a "twist" already at
the end of the 2nd episode!) 
just imo 
M


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

When I saw the twist at the end of the second episode I was a bit worried too but my hope is that this is about to open up the world of what is actually going on with him and then the true story will take off from there.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

This is a pretty good interview with the star of Awake Jason Isaasc 
http://www.tvline.com/2012/03/jason-isaacs-previews-awake-nbc/
He talks about some of the stuff in upcoming shows.


----------



## fanuminski (Apr 11, 2008)

typ44q said:


> This is a pretty good interview with the star of Awake Jason Isaasc
> http://www.tvline.com/2012/03/jason-isaacs-previews-awake-nbc/
> He talks about some of the stuff in upcoming shows.


OK - I had to stop reading after I got to the part about this weeks show
(abduction) being his favorite of the first four episodes. 
I couldn't take the chance that he might "ruin" future episodes 
for me by giving away too much. lol
My wife and I both plug our ears and close our eyes at trailers 
when at the movie theatre. I'll never forget watching a trailer for
a Lethal Weapon movie (3?) where Mel crashes out a window 
of a highrise and they land in a pool. The trailer totally wrecked
that scene for me! 
M


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I was holding off on this one... did not even set the DVR for it. Maybe I should reconsider.


----------

